# My boy needs a haircut



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Nooooooooo...............he looks shagtastic ! X


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Nooooooooo...............he looks shagtastic ! X


Haha, I agree he looks gorgeous. 

I'm having a lot of problems though keeping Bella's hair matt free at the moment so understand totally why he needs a cut


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks great too .... maybe just a fringe trim when he can't see! I like them shaggy so long as its manageable and not too prone to matting.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

He is lovely x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If he doesn't have matts.....keep it! he looks great!!! I love the shaggyness of a cockapoo...I am hoping Lady;s will be able to be shaggy again one day.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tressa he is really really amazing! I could never get Izzy's hair that long without all the matting. If it is easy to comb through leave it as it looks gorgeous, Get that camper van you are dreaming of and bring him here to meet his half sister!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Tressa he looks gorgeous! Again, I love the look of the full coat ....it's just such a lot of hard work grooming. I keep Rufus quite short as I do so much agility with him. He is very active and gets so hot, especially in the Summer months. It's amazing how quickly their coats grow back though. 

Karen x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am with the Jukees.... Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! He is gorgeous


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tressa he is really really amazing! I could never get Izzy's hair that long without all the matting. If it is easy to comb through leave it as it looks gorgeous, Get that camper van you are dreaming of and bring him here to meet his half sister!!!!! xxxx


Cara - I have just bought my camper van - just half an hour ago!! Ro, my granddaughter, and I are so excited. Can't wait to get mobile! We pick it up from the seller on Monday.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments about our darling boy. Maybe I will just keep on brushing and grooming him for a while yet!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

fallon said:


> He looks amazing so much like his dad. Mine are in full coat I much rather it when I'm watching tv I have one on my lap and groom away  xxx


Luckily both Teddy and me quite enjoy that too


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Teddy looks so cuddly teddy like, lovely.xxx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Awwww so cute! Leave it on, he looks fantastic. Plus with the winter fast approaching you don't want him to get cold  (any excuse hehe)

I would love for Tilly to have a coat like that but what with her love of hedge-rows it would be a nightmare to keep mat-free. I struggle enough as it is and her hair isn't that long


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaggy coats rock - he's lovely


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Teddy looks gorgeous, keep grooming


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with everyone, he looks simply lovely and the shaggy look is perfect


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhh he's beautiful!


----------

